# Looking for Cree Led's in the GTA



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase 1w and 3w Cree leds (or similar) in the gta?

I am looking to built a diy light fixture for a freshwater tank, and would rather purchase locally thank order online.

Thanks.


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

If you manage to find anything in the GTA please let me know as well!


----------

